# altima idle problems



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

i just did a tune up on my brothers altima and now the car idles anywhere from 1800-2600 rpm!!
it all started with the car getting some rank shitty mileage. so yesterday i changed the plugs/rotor/cap/fuel filter/air filter/oil/and o2 sensor and now the car idles super high! it feels almost like the throttle is stuck open. any ideas?
its a 93 altima, automatic.
the only thing that i can find loose on the car is a vacuum line from the top of the transmission, right under the air filter, it is labelled 2707. does it hook up to anything or does it just hang there? i've been working on this friggen car for a few hours now and nothing will slow the idle down. 
i gapped and regapped the plugs, unhooked the o2 sensor, played with the idle screw, redlined it... nothing! stupid nissans!


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well for 1 the hose from the tranny does not hook to anytihing. and the easiest thing to do would be run diagnostics on it. if you get a haynes manual it will tell you how to and wat it means.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

The line from the transmission does not hook into anything. Did you check the throttle cable near the fuel rails? You mentioned that you had to check the gap on the spark plugs, which type are you using? 
Frank


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> The line from the transmission does not hook into anything. Did you check the throttle cable near the fuel rails? You mentioned that you had to check the gap on the spark plugs, which type are you using?
> Frank


ya i figured that line from the trans didn't go anywhere. i replaced the champion plugs with ngk copper plugs. i think they were g-power.
as for the throttle cable, it is loose and not catching on anything unfortunately.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

tps was out. thanks for the help!


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

so thats all your problem was? and its idling perfect now?


----------



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

*high idle*



87 micra said:


> tps was out. thanks for the help!


What is tps?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

Throttle Position Sensor


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> so thats all your problem was? and its idling perfect now?


idles great now, still gets rank shitty ass mileage though. any ideas for better mileage? i'm gonna have the cat removed. timing maybe?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

just try doin a full tune up. specially fuel filter.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

87 micra said:


> i just did a tune up on my brothers altima and now the car idles anywhere from 1800-2600 rpm!!
> it all started with the car getting some rank shitty mileage. so yesterday i changed the plugs/rotor/cap/fuel filter/air filter/oil/and o2 sensor and now the car idles super high!





mrnoname said:


> just try doin a full tune up. specially fuel filter.


  try reading.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I agree with mrnoname about doing a tune up. With all that said, a 12 year old car is probalby not going to get as good of gas milage as it did when first new. The gas milage I get with my 2003 and 1996 Altima is quiet different.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

87 micra said:


> try reading.


dont be a dick dude. i was just letting you know what i would check and do.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I agree with mrnoname about doing a tune up. With all that said, a 12 year old car is probalby not going to get as good of gas milage as it did when first new. The gas milage I get with my 2003 and 1996 Altima is quiet different.


if you read my first post you'd see that i already did a tune up, and when i say bad mileage i mean 300-350 kms per tank. all highway. thats like 15 mpg. my dohc v6 4runner gets better mileage than his altima. something is def wrong.
mrnoname - sorry, was just kidding around, i'm a sarcastic individual.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Have you checked the injectors.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Have you checked the injectors.


my brother just took the car to nissan 3 days ago, they replaced the water pump, checked the timing and cleaned the injectors. as soon as he's back from camping we're cutting out the cat. if this doesn't fix the mileage its getting sold lol.


----------

